# Problem getting Chicony CKF7037 HP webcam to work [SOLVED]

## C-TZ

Hello fellow gentoo-ers,

I've searched the internet on my quest to get my CKF7037 Chicony HP webcam to work but so far no achievements unlocked.

Under multimedia support in the kernel I have enabled the following:

- Cameras/video grabbers support

- V4L2 int device

- Media USB Support

- V4L platform devices

- autoselect ancillary drivers (just in case, don't know exactly what it does)

under V4L platform devices I have selected all underlying devices to compile as modules.

under Media USB Adapters I have selected GSPCA based webcams.

The problem is... I can't find which device to select for my webcam. I've found a russian post about it here on the gentoo forums (but my russian is a little rusty).

Can someone explain to me the steps I need to take (the tools I need) to find out what to enable and what not?

Kudos upfront for helping me to get this working  :Smile: !

----------

## eccerr0r

How new is this webcam?

Did you try the "UVC" driver (CONFIG_VIDEO_CLASS)?  Mr.Google said someone got it working under this driver... it's a fairly common webcam interface for recent cameras.

----------

## C-TZ

 *eccerr0r wrote:*   

> How new is this webcam?
> 
> Did you try the "UVC" driver (CONFIG_VIDEO_CLASS)?  Mr.Google said someone got it working under this driver... it's a fairly common webcam interface for recent cameras.

 

The laptop is from 2010 so not new (edit: integrated). I remember trying the UVC driver when I compiled a hardened kernel on this machine last week and it did "work" (as in it popped up in system settings -> multimedia -> phonon -> video recording) but mplayer notified me that /dev/video0 wasn't found (it existed but wasn't recognised as a cam device).

Compiling it now (UVC) and trying out.

----------

## C-TZ

Good news!  :Smile: 

When I do 

```
modprobe uvcvideo
```

 it now shows up as a communication device!

As "CKF7037".

But when I click "Test" the window is black, no actual image is being processed from the cam...  :Surprised: 

I'll emerge mplayer and see if I can get it to work with that.

Any tips/advice?  :Surprised: 

----------

## C-TZ

For some reason, when I press "Start recording" in mplayer it doesn't do anything.

I think it's maybe because there is no audio device selected for it, or maybe these are two seperate problems. I have no idea what /dev/* is my microphone so that is probably my next question.

When I select /dev/video0 it detects the CKF7037as a video input device but it still doesn't work and I don't know where to look to get it working.

Anybody got any idea's?

----------

## eccerr0r

I have a built-in camera on my HP Envy4, which also uses UVC.

I have Gnome2 installed, and the camera just "worked" in "Cheese Webcam Booth" when I had the driver loaded.  The LED near the camera turned on when Cheese was running.

Why Cheese is part of the default installation I don't know...

----------

## 666threesixes666

i also test with cheese & not vlc or mplayer.  cheese will tell you if it "just works" before adding problems like vlc or mplayer.

----------

## C-TZ

It works!   :Very Happy:   :Very Happy: 

Seems like it didn't work because in mplayer you have to select source (weburl, tv, cd,dvd, etc). I found this out when I widened the window of mplayer   :Laughing:   :Rolling Eyes: 

Selected tv and my webcam was in the list, double clicked it and while it worked I could see a wide grim appear on my own face through the cam.

Very nice  :Smile: 

Sound also seems to work. This one is solved!!

Thankyou all for sharing.

----------

